# G2x hope



## phitch

Hopefully soon we will see some companies releasing ICS soon on some Tegra 2 Ventana devices -- Motorola Atrix 4g is the big one to look forward to. If it is released we could see some good stuff.

Or better yet: http://d-h.st/DDn seems to be the Mimosa X ICS package. That should include the drivers you may have to backport them or whatever voodoo magic you do, but work your magic! (It is a ventana chip)


----------



## djvoleur

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=27713048
Has already been discussed...

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk 2


----------

